

New Microsoft "I'm a PC" Ads (sans Seinfeld) - tdavis
http://gizmodo.com/5052051/microsofts-im-a-pc-ad-beats-seinfeld-but-not-hodgman

======
alaskamiller
The fundamental mistake for these ads is simply that computers are a tool.
Nothing more, nothing less. Microsoft wants to associate themselves as the
tool of choice behind these supposedly famous and important people and their
work but quite frankly that's bullshit. It's trying to capture the essence of
Apple's _Think Different_ ad campaign
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oAB83Z1ydE>) but fails miserably. What made
Apple's ads work was that they didn't bother talking to you about computers.
They know it doesn't matter what computer you use, you just need to know
Apple.

Saving the environment, broadcasting yourself, campaigning for candidates,
being a movie star, teaching children in Africa, all of that could be
accomplished with either a Mac computer, Windows computer, or a Linux
computer. Other than telling you that these people are PC it doesn't do much
in helping you understand why Microsoft is even relevant in any of the
situations presented.

At least in the current ads Apple explains why their product is better based
on features, simplicity, security, and functionality. Microsoft's ad just made
me feel like it was empty and soulless, reinforcing what I have always
associated with the Micro$oft brand.

PS: offtopic, Discovery Channel's _I Love_ commercial is wonderful:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5BxymuiAxQ>

~~~
mwerty
It has as much substance as a coke commercial.

What little I have read about ads suggests that its often based on emotional
associations, not sales-talk.

